# Shelby parts need new home.



## Danny Anson

These came from a group purchase. As far as I know they are all the Shelby parts.


----------



## TRM

$300


----------



## Archie Sturmer

The chain ring front sprocket on the brown Shelby looks interesting; maybe an older style  made to work with a newer one piece crank?


----------



## Danny Anson

Archie Sturmer said:


> The chain ring front sprocket on the brown Shelby looks interesting; maybe an older style  made to work with a newer one piece crank?



I don't know anything about these parts.


----------



## prewarmachine

$350?
Would cover shipping of course too


----------



## Danny Anson

prewarmachine said:


> $350?
> Would cover shipping of course too



seems low.


----------



## Danny Anson

I will break these up if you want separate parts.


----------



## prewarmachine

How about $350 just for the copper bike and copper parts?  Keep the green front end assembly and green carrier.


----------



## TRM

Are we bidding on parts or the lot?


----------



## Danny Anson

TRM said:


> Are we bidding on parts or the lot?



which ever bring the most.


----------



## Danny Anson

Pictures of the mount.


----------



## Danny Anson

crank


----------



## TRM

$390 plus ship for the gold bike.


----------



## prewarmachine

$440 plus shipping for the gold bike


----------



## Danny Anson

prewarmachine said:


> $440 plus shipping for the gold bike



Deal. Please advise on shipping? To where.


----------



## prewarmachine

Awesome. Thank you. Sending a PM


----------



## Danny Anson

prewarmachine said:


> Awesome. Thank you. Sending a PM



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Danny Anson

prewarmachine said:


> Awesome. Thank you. Sending a PM



packed


----------



## Junkman Bob

Danny Anson said:


> packed
> 
> View attachment 1732404



Danny just wanted to try and help out and try to offer some advice to eliminate a headache coming …. I would not use Duct tape …it fails every time for packing …


----------



## Kaneskustoms

Bob is right duct tape will not hold
Get a roll of good strapping tape


----------



## TRM

Junkman Bob said:


> Danny just wanted to try and help out and try to offer some advice to eliminate a headache coming …. I would not use Duct tape …it fails every time for packing …




I was going to say the same thing. It's also a little worrisome about sharp ends if you've never shipped before. Things like the drop outs and the chainring (if you left it on the bike) will cut through the cardboard easily. Just throwing a bunch of filler in the box doesn't really do very much. Good luck, I hope it makes it safely.


----------



## CWCMAN

Yeah, that box is a little suspect. I'd be surprised if it survives the trip.

At least wrap the tape all the way around in both directions to keep it somewhat contained.


----------



## Hastings

Start over get a trek box for free from your local bike shop. Those boxes are very sturdy.


----------



## Danny Anson

Junkman Bob said:


> Danny just wanted to try and help out and try to offer some advice to eliminate a headache coming …. I would not use Duct tape …it fails every time for packing …



I added clear packing tape also.


----------



## Danny Anson

Hastings said:


> Start over get a trek box for free from your local bike shop. Those boxes are very sturdy.



There is no local bike shop. It closed. That box was from one of my a son bikes. I still had two in the box and used the outer of the double box they came in


Junkman Bob said:


> Danny just wanted to try and help out and try to offer some advice to eliminate a headache coming …. I would not use Duct tape …it fails every time for packing …



These bikes came in those boxes.


----------



## Danny Anson

Danny Anson said:


> There is no local bike shop. It closed. That box was from one of my a son bikes. I still had two in the box and used the outer of the double box they came in
> 
> These bikes came in those boxes.
> 
> View attachment 1732698



I had 15 of these made with my name on them.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Danny Anson said:


> seems low.



But you don't know...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Danny Anson said:


> packed
> 
> View attachment 1732404



Wow, this looks like my grand kids packing..


----------



## Danny Anson

razinhellcustomz said:


> Wow, this looks like my grand kids packing..



oh well.


----------



## Danny Anson

razinhellcustomz said:


> Wow, this looks like my grand kids packing..



the buyer didn't complain. So why you?


----------

